

Marketing team brainstorms Facebook app launch (video) - mmaunder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8gG32yMy3Q&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmarkmaunder%2Ecom%2F2007%2Fmarketing%2Dteam%2Dbrainstorms%2Dfacebook%2Dapp%2Dlaunch%2Dvid%2F
Jobster's CEO Jason Goldberg sent me this vid this morning. It's an inside look at their marketing team brainstorming the launch of their new Facebook application. Jobster has received around $48 Million in funding.<p>I'm curious what your thoughts are on the brainstorming process and the ideas they're throwing around. Let me know.

======
webwright
Wow. Somewhere in the world, Paul Graham is weeping. Not once did they talk
about what Facebook users WANT or how to give value to them.

